# Best streaming method for CM9



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I always want to stream videos on my TP from my PC. I tried several ways:

1. VLC Direct: Not playable. No video, no audio. I guess it requires OMX HW acceleration.

2. Astro with SMB module: Cannot open remote files directly.

3. CIFSManager: Root Explorer does not support Chinese. Yes, I stick with Root Explorer and I am Chinese.

4. ES File Manager: It works but it lacks a tablet UI.

So, I think I have to go for the SMB way for streaming my videos. My question is, what is the best SMB app you recommend?

Or do you have any recommendation for any streaming app?


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I use ES File Explorer, I'm not sure what you mean by "lacks a tablet UI" it looks fine to me. I've set up a shared folder on my desktop PC. I just map the share using the "LAN" section of ES, and click on a video I want, it asks me which video player I want to use, select and go. I use MX Video Player for playing the videos since it has a decent built in SW decoder. Any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Brawlking said:


> Well, I use ES File Explorer, I'm not sure what you mean by "lacks a tablet UI" it looks fine to me. I've set up a shared folder on my desktop PC. I just map the share using the "LAN" section of ES, and click on a video I want, it asks me which video player I want to use, select and go. I use MX Video Player for playing the videos since it has a decent built in SW decoder. Any questions, feel free to ask


That's exactly my configuration currently and it works great. It lacks a tablet UI means that it's not designed for ICS. If it's designed for ICS, the menu button should be on the top right corner. However, the menu button of ES is next to the task switcher button, which means that it's written for GB.


----------



## YiorgoS2k (Nov 6, 2011)

Try dice player


----------



## pizzaman (Aug 24, 2011)

I set up a DLNA server like minidlna (Linux) or playOn (Windows) and play them with a combination of UPnPlay and MX Video player, works very well, plays all kinds of files.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

macauman said:


> That's exactly my configuration currently and it works great. It lacks a tablet UI means that it's not designed for ICS. If it's designed for ICS, the menu button should be on the top right corner. However, the menu button of ES is next to the task switcher button, which means that it's written for GB.


Gotcha, works perfectly for me though, so I stick with it.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

YiorgoS2k said:


> I set up a DLNA server like minidlna (Linux) or playOn (Windows) and play them with a combination of UPnPlay and MX Video player, works very well, plays all kinds of files.


I think i can setup DLNA on win 7 without any software, right?


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

macauman said:


> I think i can setup DLNA on win 7 without any software, right?


Windows Media Player (WMP) has one kinda built in, but it's terrible. It's supposed to work between any computer that has WMP on it, but it never does.

Easiest free one is TVersity for Windows.


----------



## YiorgoS2k (Nov 6, 2011)

macauman said:


> I saw that dice player needs HW decoder which is currently not working on TP? And it can do streaming?


It doesn't need HW decoding, it goes to SW mode once it fails to play in HW mode. It can do streaming better than others actually. You can play local or network files and it supports samba and http streaming. On top of that, if you need subtitles, it's the only player that can play them directly from their network location. With mx and mobo, even though they work great with es, you have to copy the subtitles locally if you need them.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

You could play using MX Player and stream from VLC.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Brawlking said:


> You could play using MX Player and stream from VLC.


I tried. it's too laggy. By the way I mainly watch RMVB. I don't know if that's the cause.

Therefore, if I don't want to install anything on my PC, the best way is to use ES with whatever player that works, right?


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

macauman said:


> How's the quality of that?


TVersity is good, the only thing it wont do in the free version is transcode, so you'll want to make sure all your video is in a format natively supported by the TP like mp4, mkv, m4v, anything with x.264 video and AAC audio.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Brawlking said:


> TVersity is good, the only thing it wont do in the free version is transcode, so you'll want to make sure all your video is in a format natively supported by the TP like mp4, mkv, m4v, anything with x.264 video and AAC audio.


Oh, I think that's not for me because i have 99% rmvb lol


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

macauman said:


> Oh, I think that's not for me because i have 99% rmvb lol


Might be worth considering changing your format, almost all mobile devices support x264 and AAC natively. I switched over from AVIs so my family's mobile devices could use them, we have 2 iPads and 2 Android tablets in my house, not to mention 3 iPhones and 1 Android Phone, and multiple computers. I transcoded everything to x264 and AAC with Handbrake so everyone could play the movies on all of their devices.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Feb 19, 2012)

I use GMote with MoboPlayer to stream to my TP. Streams without any lag at all. However, I have noticed some problems while seeking - no backward seek, forward seek works but there the slider does not move at all.


----------



## dijon (Dec 14, 2011)

I use Skifta (with MX Player) to stream content from my PC/Mac/PVR & NAS to the TP. Works pretty well. I use TVersity on my Windows PC to serve the content.


----------



## lonewulf (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello all, looking for a little help here.

I currently only have access to my Arch Linux Desktop, no windows access atm.

i would like to learn how to setup a shared folder, and then play a movie over lan, wifi network on my touchpad.

I will need a "how to" Im thinking, because I havent been able to figure this out, just by reading posts on it.

I currently tri-boot WebOS
ArchLinux
CM9 ICS Alpha 1, on my touchpad.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## YiorgoS2k (Nov 6, 2011)

lonewulf said:


> Hello all, looking for a little help here.
> 
> I currently only have access to my Arch Linux Desktop, no windows access atm.
> 
> ...


I don't use arch, I'm on ubuntu but I guess you will have to download and setup samba. Check arch forums to figure out how to do that. XBMCs wiki also has some information on setting up smb networks on linux.

BTW network support has been removed from dice player on their last update. Stay on version 1.9.0 if you use that. Oh, and hw mode works flawlessly on cm9 a1.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

lonewulf said:


> Hello all, looking for a little help here.
> 
> I currently only have access to my Arch Linux Desktop, no windows access atm.
> 
> ...


I used ES explorer which can scan for shared folders. Then I use MX Video Player to play the files. Works perfectly for me now. I will try VLC later on as alpha 1 has HW decoding now.


----------



## lonewulf (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response, I'll put my thinking cap on later this evening, and see if I can't figure this out

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

lonewulf said:


> Thanks for the quick response, I'll put my thinking cap on later this evening, and see if I can't figure this out
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I just read other posts saying that VLC still doesn't work. I guess HW decoding is still not perfect as dalingrin said.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone know which one of these methods supports subtitles?
None of the DLNA clients and video players I tried support srt subtitles.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

ArmanUV said:


> Does anyone know which one of these methods supports subtitles?
> None of the DLNA clients and video players I tried support srt subtitles.


Did you try DicePlayer?


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

macauman said:


> Did you try DicePlayer?


Yes. Is it possible that the dlna server on my NAS doesn't pass down the subtitles?
I tried to mount my nas with ES but it wouldn't connect ("could not find the server").


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

ArmanUV said:


> Yes. Is it possible that the dlna server on my NAS doesn't pass down the subtitles?
> I tried to mount my nas with ES but it wouldn't connect ("could not find the server").


nevermind i figured it out. cifsmanager+root explorer+dice player worked perfectly. it doesnt play 1080p without lag though. dlna does.
btw for people who use dlna i recommend movies upnp browser from market. it looks stunning .


----------



## castigous (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi!

Search for Qloud which is in the market --you´ll need to install a transcoder server software that, but apart from that, it´s easy to set up and use and has a very high quality output.

Cheers!


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

I second Qloud, even think it defualt has natural subtitle support. Haven't tried any 1080p videos but all my 720 wors quite well.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

I just tried the free version of Qloud and I am getting a message that the package was not signed correctly...

Tried it several times

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlockStar (Feb 28, 2012)

I use Plex. Stream 1080p without a hitch, now that HW accel work


----------



## rcmikey (Oct 22, 2011)

I have an HP MediaSmart Server which serves up pictures, music, and movies via Twonky (a free DLNA server for Windows - the Microsoft DLNA server in Windows Home Server doesn't play nicely with anything at all).

Ripped movies play back extremely well on my HP Touchpad running CM9 alpha 2. I use Skifta as the DLNA client and have been extremely pleased with it.

I have no idea about Chinese language support, though. Sorry.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

